# Around Inari, Finland



## Kernuak (Feb 13, 2013)

Last week, I was lucky enough to visit Northern Finland. It started off fairly mild at -5 C with snow, but then got progressively colder to -28.5 C on the last night. While I was there, there was a good display of the Northern Lights and I even managed to get a few landscapes.




Lake Inari Signpost by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Lake Inari at Dawn by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Auroral Spike by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Auroral Arc over Trees by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 14, 2013)

The latter two are remarkable.


----------



## K3nt (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome, but I'm partial.


----------



## Menace (Feb 14, 2013)

Really like the last one - well done


----------



## Crewser (Feb 14, 2013)

Great shots of the Aurora. I really like the last one as well.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------

